# forum text/buttons not working [as of 8-Apr-2010]



## Masood

Some of the buttons/text on the forum have not been working today. Text has been missing, text for buttons is missing (e.g. 'post', 'preview'). I thought I would mention it in case anyone else was experiencing the problem.

Link to screengrab below.

http://i42.tinypic.com/35hehx5.jpg


----------



## Rayines

Masood said:


> Some of the buttons/text on the forum have not been working today. Text has been missing, text for buttons is missing (e.g. 'post', 'preview'). I thought I would mention it in case anyone else was experiencing the problem.
> 
> Link to screengrab below.
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/35hehx5.jpg


Hi Masood: Yes, the same thing happens to me: I can't enter my Control Panel, and my Pms. It must be a general problem.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I just changed the forum's encoding to UTF-8.  Hopefully, I just fixed the "missing text" problem.

Mike


----------



## Masood

mkellogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just changed the forum's encoding to UTF-8.  Hopefully, I just fixed the "missing text" problem.
> 
> Mike


Yes, it looks like we're up and running OK now.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Rayines

But are still problems with the user control panel? I can't access it.


----------



## mkellogg

Rayines, try logging out and logging back in. You may need to reset your password.


----------



## Rayines

mkellogg said:


> Rayines, try logging out and logging back in. You may need to reset your password.


Hi Mike, I do it, but I can't enter the control panel. I'll switch off and on the PC.
I'm again...it didn't work.


----------



## mkellogg

Rayines, I know what the problem is now.  I should be able to find a solution sometime today.


----------



## Rayines

mkellogg said:


> Rayines, I know what the problem is now.  I should be able to find a solution sometime today.


Thank you, don't worry, I can be some hours without entering the Control Panel .

Absolutely solved .


----------

